# Are y'all a Dixie or a Yankie



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Are y'all a Dixie or a Yankee???*

http://www.alphadictionary.com/articles/yankeetest.html

50% Dixie and getting more and more dizzy


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

40% (Yankee). You are definitely a Yankee.

Not surprising as I live 3 miles south of the Mason-Dixon Line

BTW Paul, thats "You all" and "Yankee"


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

> 83% (Dixie). Did you have any Confederate ancestors?


 [smilie=u:


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't know how Hawaii (born and raised) or California (currently residing) would be catagorized in this discussion. [smilie=l:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

52% (Dixie). Just above the Mason-Dixon Line


hahahaha! I've been in North Carolina since 1995, Bronx, NY 4 years, West Virginia 1 year, and California most of my life (from about 4 years to approx 20/21), and was born in Brooklyn, NY!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

78% (Dixie). You are a solid Southerner!

W00t! I drink cokes y'all and get me booze at a party barn! Texan born and raised!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

> 57% (Dixie). Just above the Mason-Dixon Line


 Four years in Maryland (Annapolis), and the rest of my life in SoCal....


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

:biggrin: I am a RedSox fan, it's really hard to say I'm a Yankee this time of year.

I forgot my score, 17% (Yankee). Wow. Your Yankee score is in the top 20 percentile!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

25% Yankee (a very strong Yankee score)


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

68% Born in KY, lived in southern IN for about 10 years.

Y all know what corning is?
That's a certain southern IN thing done around Halloween.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

44% Yankee. Born in Cuba, raised in S. Fl, live in N. Fl, married a Jersey girl. Must be the wife's influence.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

66% (Dixie). Just under the Mason-Dixon Line

VA born and bred (over 40 years) with last 10 years in NY.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

30% (Yankee). You are a Yankee Doodle Dandy.....

I can't believe how many of the great lakes area things were accurate....


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

46% Yankee - Barely in the Yankee category.

Italian raised in Australia... where we call all Americans Yanks  Now I know it means more than that...

Giancarlo


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

"82% Dixie - Do you still use Confederate money?" No surprise there! Born in New Mexico, grew up in West Texas (actually western Texas, not West, Texas, which is in eastern Texas, just south of Dallas, go figure) and New Mexico. It was hell being stuck in Denver for ten years. Got dinged one year in my job review for saying "y'all" too much in highly technical presentations to customers and senior management - no other complaints, just that!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

63% (Dixie). Just under the Mason-Dixon Line

Well, at least I got the "Heavily used in North Carolina" one right.  

Seattle (15yrs) -> New Hampshire (10 yrs) -> North Carolina (visit whole life lived here for 5 yrs) 

And I thought my ethnic heritage was a mix! LOL


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

48% Yankee (Barely In the Yankee Category)

No suprise there. Lived in Maryland all 25 years of my life. Although technically a southern state if you asked anyone below us we are yanks and anyone above us we are dixies so we can't win.


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

44% yankee

I have lived in PA all my life, until I moved to NJ in December (it was for a job, this state would not be my first choice by any means!). I really thought I would score higher on the yankee scale.

Tina


----------



## hOAGART (Aug 18, 2004)

48% yankee


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Huh?*

Born In Queensland Austrailia, raised all over the orient, living in Georgia presently and I'm 57% southener. I've been here to long...Jim


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm more yankee than ya'll.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

48% Yankee (Barely In the Yankee Category)
Born in Louisville, Ky raised in Ohio, Lived in Silverspring, MD for 2 years.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

33% (Yankee). You are definitely a Yankee.
I have lived in Pa. all my life.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

49% (Yankee). Barely in the Yankee category.

Born in Ohio, lived there my first 21 years. Over the next 18 years I lived in Virginia Beach, VA, San Diego, CA, Jacksonville, NC and Great Mills, MD. 

Must be living in all of those Southern States that got me "barely in the Yankee category"


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

19% You are a reigning duke of Yankeedom! Yay Im a Duke!! I am from Maine afterall! LOL Mabe shouldnt be proud of this one


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

> 45% (Yankee). Barely in the Yankee category.


Born in Salisbury, MD, bounced around the Ocean City, MD and Frederick, MD area before the age of 3. Lived in South Central... PA (Gettysburg) the other 18 years. Very strong 'southern' (we call it 'hick') influence in this area.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

38% (Yankee). You are definitely a Yankee.

Born, raised and still living in Indiana (52 years) just an hour or so from the Michigan state line.

Hey MatPat, my son and his wife live in Jacksonville NC (he is a Marine, currently in Iraq).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

kimbm04r said:


> Hey MatPat, my son and his wife live in Jacksonville NC (he is a Marine, currently in Iraq).


I was a Hospital Corpsman stationed with an Infantry unit (2/6) at Lejeune! Semper Fi! I wish your son well and hope he returns home safely!!!


----------



## Mr. Blue Eyes (May 10, 2005)

"74% Dixie- Your neck must be a little pink" 
Last 32 years in Southern Maryland with the ten before that spent equally in the North and South as a Navy brat. Originally born in Hawaii.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

46% (Yankee). Barely in the Yankee category.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

38% Yankee (even though I dislike the Yankees).


----------

